# Canine poll question



## Nova Scarlett (Dec 21, 2016)

Please see the poll below


----------



## lyar (Dec 21, 2016)

Claws are kinda a feline trait imo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> Claws are kinda a feline trait imo.


Tell that to my dogs.


----------



## Rant (Dec 21, 2016)

I have to constantly trim my dogs nails or they get long and sharp enough to cut me


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Rant said:


> I have to constantly trim my dogs nails or they get long and sharp enough to cut me


Same. One is 45 pounds, the other 85 pounds. Those claws will getyah!


----------



## Somnium (Dec 22, 2016)

Rant said:


> I have to constantly trim my dogs nails or they get long and sharp enough to cut me



put socks on him/her


----------



## Rant (Dec 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> put socks on him/her


Their chihuahuas, socks can worn as ugly sweaters on them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 22, 2016)

Canines can certainly have claws too...


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Those claws will getyah!


... especially dad


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 22, 2016)

Claws or not, I don't give a shit.

My Fursona however doesn't have claws.


----------



## FelisFloof (Dec 22, 2016)

Dogs/canines have claws, there's no way around that in the "real world" point of view... but all mammals have some sort of nail so I'm not going to say all-out that it's super important.  Lots of pet dogs in particular have had their claws trimmed very short so they don't accidentally hurt their children packmates.  So if you don't want claws in your character, fine by me.  Although, it will probably be weird if they don't have nails at all.  As humans, even we need our nails to keep our fingers from being weird flesh blobs at the end.  So if it doesn't have nails it could be explained that its nails/claws are too short to see under the fur, like how rabbit feet look all soft and fluffy but they have claws too.  Just an opinion.


----------



## dangfang (Dec 28, 2016)

nah dude its never important cuz we drawing cartoons here man. claws can overcomplicate designs especially if they're supposed to be more cutesy. I say whatever feels right


----------



## Nyro46 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm a bit OCD when it comes to character design so I'll give them claws if they are a species that has them. (Though honestly I can't really think of any animals that have no claws / nails, other than the short-clawed otter? Which still has claws but they're too short to really see).


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 29, 2016)

No claws sounds like a Chinese knock-off



Nyro46 said:


> I'm a bit OCD when it comes to character design so I'll give them claws if they are a species that has them. (Though honestly I can't really think of any animals that have no claws / nails, other than the short-clawed otter? Which still has claws but they're too short to really see).



Correct. All mammals, reptiles and avians have claws because they're essential to survival. Hell even we as humans have "claws"


----------



## Leon Wit (Dec 30, 2016)

It's all a matter of if you prefer realism or idealism.


----------

